# Max Blackrabbit



## ZiggyLover4ever (Jan 17, 2007)

Does he have an membership here and can you please post the link?
Thanks.


----------



## StormKitty (Jan 17, 2007)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/maxblackrabbit/


----------



## ZiggyLover4ever (Jan 17, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------

